# location location location



## limepikle (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Folks,

my partner and i are in our late 20's and considering a move to Canada, currently i am a telecommunications and data engineer with 5 years of service, and my partner is a level 3 NVQ assesor in hairdressing and beauty therapy.
We have pretty much made our minds up that we want to end up in Canada, but its HUGE! any advice on areas that may suit us workwise would be great, we have a young family too, a boy of 3 and a 6 month old baby boy too so would like to be somewhere that caters for the kids!
We love the idea of New Brunswick, reasonable housing, and love the idea of lots of space! 

please please someone help us make some sense of it all!

Cheers

Chris Sarah Thomas and Georgie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

limepikle said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> my partner and i are in our late 20's and considering a move to Canada, currently i am a telecommunications and data engineer with 5 years of service, and my partner is a level 3 NVQ assesor in hairdressing and beauty therapy.
> We have pretty much made our minds up that we want to end up in Canada, but its HUGE! any advice on areas that may suit us workwise would be great, we have a young family too, a boy of 3 and a 6 month old baby boy too so would like to be somewhere that caters for the kids!
> ...


Welcome to the site,
New Brunswick is one of what's known as the Maritime Provinces (NB, Nova Scotia and PEI). It is an ideal place to raise children with, as you pointed out, reasonable housing costs and lots of space and a small population of about 750,000 people. I've read many reports of UK expats there who are very happy with their lot. You should have a good read of the G of C website to do with immigration so as to put yourselves on the right track. Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Much good luck. Canada is a great place to live. Not perfect, but but great nonetheless.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

try website relocation nova scotia


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

fyi Telecom market is huge in the nations capital, ottawa. you will easily get a job in there.

alcatel, siemens, ciena, huawei have a huge presence in there. it is all because of the now defunct nortel, which used to be the largest player in there. at one point 10K people worked for nortel(the largest).

check out wikipedia for ottawa. Ottawa is a decent city to live close to montreal. It is not good for people looking for partners(my personal experience) lol.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

The 2 major phone companies are Bell & Telus. I used to work for Telus before I retired. There are other players in the mobility market, like Rogers. You may be better off in a large center like Vancouver, Toronto or Calgary, but it is fairly easy with a lot of these companies to relocate to a smaller area once you are hired. As someone else mentioned most of the infrastructure is on the Nortel Platform. Most CO switches are DMS, but there are also a fair number of Lucent 5ess in service. In the terminal PBX market, Avaya is becoming more common especially since they picked up a huge hunk of Nortel and you will likely see the Nortel Meridian product migrating onto Avaya's server technology simply because of the huge inventory of Nortel equipment out there. I have also seen a lot of Siemens and there is a fair bit of Mitel out there as well. The telco's are also moving heavily into TV Cable products via fibre.


----------



## limepikle (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks so much guys, anyone have any idea how to go about finding work over there? i know there are a few websites that help but any info is great

thanks again guys really appreciate it 
Chris


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

Chris - in my opinion if you want to look for work in ottawa your best bet will be to look directly into company websites such as a) Nortel: Careers b) Careers c) [email protected] Bell d) http://www.rogers.com/web/Careers.portal e) General Dynamics Canada - Careers - Overview f) Mitel - Careers 

and apply.

In addition there are tons of small companies in the telecom market space in ottawa.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

also try avaya, rim, adobe 

they all have offices in Ottawa.


----------



## blackmorefamily (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Sslkumar - We are similar to 'limepikle' as we are a family looking for the best place to live and have a short-ish list of Toronto (or the surrounding GTA), Ottawa or New Brunswick (Fredericton or Moncton) but really can't work out what would be best for us as a family and for work and lifestyle.

I'll certainly check out the links that you have provided as I work as IT Project Manager and my husband is a Project Manager in Engineering.

We had a concern that NB might be a bit 'small town' and we would miss what Toronto could offer. We live in Norwich, Uk but have lived in London and Manchester so do like a bit of rural with access to a city.

Any recommendations or suggestions would be great...

Thanks


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

blackmorefamily - i think you should try to target Research in Motion(RIM) who have their head office in Waterloo (~1 hour drive from Toronto city centre). check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterloo,Ontario. 
=> RIM(makers of Blackberry) has been expandign quite a lot and hence they always have many job openings in their headoffice.

One other firm that has got a huge presence in Waterloo would be Manulife. 

In addition there are several HiTECH firms in that city of Waterloo.


----------



## blackmorefamily (Jul 4, 2010)

Fantastic - thanks very much! I was just starting to collate a list of companies in Canada that I wanted to contact - so this is helpful. I'll keep you posted!

Thanks again


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad to be of help.

Other companies that i can think of are - Telus, Rogers, Symcor (use Wikipedia to get details of the companies).

For your hubby "SNC-Lavalin" for sure.

These companies are in the Greater Toronto Area(GTA).


----------

